# Question about freeze dried foods, fruits mostly



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Historically I've stored the things necessary to build a meal rather than dehydrated or freeze dried prepared meals. I recently took the plunge and purchased a few freeze dried prepared items. I figure the day may come when easy is better.

My question relates mostly to things like freeze dried fruit and cheese. How does one "rehydrate" them. I've eaten freeze dried fruit but just straight out of the package. If I want to put freeze dried cheese on a pizza, do I just put it on there and cook it? Do I soak it first? Same with fruit, if I want to put strawberries on ice cream, do I soak them. 

I know this is a pretty lame question but it's what I got. I tried searching the forum, with no luck.

Any guidance will be greatly appreicated. 
Moose :dunno:


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

well I'm sure the dried strawberries would be good on the icecream lol but you're supposed to rehydrate the foods. I'd do the cheese definitely. I'm not sure it would melt correctly if you didn't.
If your using the fd veggies for a soup you could just throw them in and they would rehydrate but you're supposed to soak them in hot/boiling water before use.
If you want you could add fd fruit to your oatmeal before you cook it but I would add just a little extra liquid to make up for when the fruit sucks it up


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Genevive, thank you. I was sure I had to do something. I just figured putting freeze dried cheese in hot water would melt it into a glob. The strawberries straight from the package were pretty good. I wanted a snack and, not knowing any better, figured I'd try it. I'd sure do it again. Hope pineapple is as good. 
Moose


----------



## swinneyswitch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Freeze dried strawberries*

Moose I had a few dehydrated strawberries left in my fridge and threw them into a salad straight from the jar. They were great that way! Live and Learn!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

FYI, FD fruit absorbs moisture from the air quickly & gets rubbery. No need to throw it out, though. Just put it on the dehydrator awhile & it will be good as new. Moose, FD pineapple is awesome! It is addicting! Honestly, I haven't met a FD fruit I don't like. Even some I don't like fresh or frozen (like mango) I like FD.


----------



## BlueFeather (Jan 9, 2013)

I agree you just can't leave the FD foods in the can with the lid after opening. I vacuum pack mine in jars after I open a can. Then just take out what I want to use and vacuum pack again.

Whatever you do don't vacuum pack in a bag and remove too much air!  It crushes the food and you will have little tiny bricks. Very tough to eat bricks. Jars work much better for me.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

I have rehydrated strawberries with a bit of water, then put sugar on em and made strawberry shortcake , yummy, also rehydrated Apple's to make pies and cobbler. .also yummy. Cheese powder has me stumped though: )


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Moose33 said:


> Historically I've stored the things necessary to build a meal rather than dehydrated or freeze dried prepared meals. I recently took the plunge and purchased a few freeze dried prepared items. I figure the day may come when easy is better.
> 
> My question relates mostly to things like freeze dried fruit and cheese. How does one "rehydrate" them. I've eaten freeze dried fruit but just straight out of the package. If I want to put freeze dried cheese on a pizza, do I just put it on there and cook it? Do I soak it first? Same with fruit, if I want to put strawberries on ice cream, do I soak them.
> 
> ...


I haven't bought freeze dried...BUT, the broccoli; to go in my sealed jars of Bear Creek cheddar/broccoli soup that I love.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

So what does FD cheese look like? I have a can of cheese powder but figure it's like the stuff in Mac and cheese. Is FD cheese in pieces? And if so, could you use a spray bottle to mist your pizza before cooking it to have melted cheese? I haven't bought FD cuz I don't know how that would work. I see canned cheese to purchase and canned butter, but they are real spendy, then again, a life with no cheese or butter might not be worth living. ..lol


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

This is what fd cheddar looks like. The package has instructions, too. Drizzle 1/2 cup cold water over 2 cups cheese and stir continuously until water is incorporated. Store in fridge overnight or for several hours before use.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow, thanks Toffee. I truly appreciate the visual with the instructions. Do you think it comes out like ....... meltable?


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

myrtle55 said:


> Wow, thanks Toffee. I truly appreciate the visual with the instructions. Do you think it comes out like ....... meltable?


I actually tossed it straight up into some canned chili the other night before I warmed it and added some water. By about the time I was done eating it was soft. I'm going to use some for a casserole this week, so I will give you an update later on the melt factor.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks Toffee, I guess I am afraid to just buy some and try it


----------

